# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Лучшие или худшие экранизации прочитанных вами книг

## Akasey

"Код да Винчи" неплохо поставлен по книге Д.Брауна. Недавно нашёл его "Ангелов и демонов" в электронном варианте. Буду сравнивать.

----------


## vova230

Книга почти всегда лучше фильма. Редкое исключение бывает наоборот.

----------


## Akasey

ужасно разочаровали Дозоры (и первый и второй)...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

По разному бывало.Вообще, меня всегда радует, когда экранизация представляет собой  произведение, к которому понятия "лучшие или худшие" не применимы уже в силу его художественной самоценности ( напр. "Солярис", или "Сталкер" А.Тарковского)

----------


## Asteriks

Мне нравится экранизация "Мастера и Маргариты" Булгакова. Анна Ковальчук в роли Маргариты - это вообще чудо. Ну а Воланд - в таком виде я его никогда не представляла. Басилашвили сыграл его настолько блестяще, что созданный моим воображением после прочтения книги образ отошёл на второй план.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Мне нравится экранизация "Мастера и Маргариты" Булгакова. .


Честно говоря, вот эта экранизация меня сильно разочаровала.По моему "Собачье сердце"- гораздо более удачный фильм.

----------


## Asteriks

Не стоит сравнивать два шедевра. Там Евстигнеев тоже толково отжигал. Да и Швондера Карцев сыграл будь здоров. А Шариков - тот вообще. Ну, а сейчас как бы современный взгляд на роман. Я про Мастера. Мне нравится.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Русский бунт»*(год	1999; страна-	Россия, Франция; режиссер -Александр Прошкин)- довольно не плохая экранизация одной из классических вещей А.С.Пушкина -повести *«Каптанская дочка»*. 
_«Не приведи Бог видеть русский бунт — бессмысленный и беспощадный. Те, которые замышляют у нас невозможные перевороты, или молоды и не знают нашего народа, или уж люди жестокосердные, коим чужая головушка полушка, да и своя шейка копейка»._

----------


## Irina

Мне нравится экранизация "Записок Шерлока Холмса" Могу смотреть 100 раз и не надоедает

----------


## Stych

Гарри Поттер провалился однозначно.

----------


## Irina

> Гарри Поттер провалился однозначно.


Первые 2 ещё смотрела, а дальше желания не возникло

----------


## Alex

*Дон Б. Соува - 125 Запрещенных фильмов* 
«Энциклопедия запрещенного кино» повествует о 125 известных фильмах, которые в той или иной степени подвергались цензуре в США. В ней содержится анализ наиболее заметных кинокартин, а также тех менявшихся на протяжении более чем столетней истории кинематографа мер и механизмов, которые применялись для полного или частичного запрета фильмов. Политические, общественные, религиозные организации, представители секс-меньшинств и маргинальных группировок, и просто добропорядочные граждане – все они считают себя вправе диктовать художникам. Многим, выросшим в условиях цензуры, будет любопытно узнать, как запрещали, кромсали и уродовали такие фильмы, как «Эммануэль» и «Прощай, оружие!», «Великий диктатор» и «Сладкая жизнь».




> Алиби
> Амистад
> Амок
> Анатомия убийства
> Анна и король
> Банни Лейк пропала
> Безумие рифера
> Безумцы из Титиката
> Белокурая Венера
> ...




Книга: 125 запрещенных фильмов. Цензурная история мирового кинематографа
Автор: Дон Б. Соува
Издательство: Ультра. Культура
Год: 2008
Формат: djvu
Размер: 6.63 MB
Почитать: *здесь*

----------


## BiZ111

> Первые 2 ещё смотрела, а дальше желания не возникло


Ну и зря 

Самой худшей экранизации не выделил. А вот спорную - "Ведьма" (по Гоголевскому Вию), по-моему Ведьма. не могу выделить для себя, что лучше.

----------


## Irina

Мне очень нравятся экранизации книг Толкиена из трилогии "Властелин колец". Читать их сложно, а вот смотреть фильмы - удовольствие.

----------


## Justin

Дориан Грей и Обмани меня

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 01:08_
лучшие конечно

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Фильм А. Сахарова «Барышня-крестьянка» (1995 год)*
Режиссер очень бережно перенес на экран повесть Пушкина. Очень добрый и красивый фильм. Картины природы не просто служат фоном для действия. Они создают впечатление тишины и покоя, задают настроение для всего фильма. Очень хорошо подобраны актеры на главные и эпизодические роли. Лиза в исполнении Елены Кориковой и Алексей - Дмитрий Щербина , Б. Лановой и Л. Куравлев в роли отцов-помещиков.

----------

